# NYC Diesel Bud Porn



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is my NYC Diesel from Soma, still has a little time left but almost there.  The strain isn't known for being a big producer, so I have been happy with the bud development so far.  I haven't been able to find that female that shows purple yet despite dropping my temps at night, but this is the best looking one I have had so far....
  Can't wait for her to be cured and in the vaproizer.....toughest part of the grow right now, having to look at her and wait 
  I will admit to already taking a small shoot near the base for an early taste.....already very good 
  The two pics are from the cola on the right.  She was toped in veg and has been grown in between two 600HPS lights, that is why she looks like she has two heads. The attachment is the stock photo from the site I ordered the beans from.  The second one blown up is my new computer desktop background.....ok I know I'm like one of those annoying soccer moms at this point that won't shut up about how good her kid is so I will be quiet  












View attachment stock NYC photo.bmp


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 9, 2009)

very nice bro!


----------



## Vegs (Jun 9, 2009)

Those are very tasty looking!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 10, 2009)

Lookin good there NYCD.
For a Yankee. You done great.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 10, 2009)

Looking beautiful 

How long has she been in flower?

eace:


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 10, 2009)

Started roughly around April 15, I forgot to date it like my other pots/plants, last batch was ready at 66 days so I figure I got about another 10 days left give or take, time to gear up for the flush and I hope they fill out a lot more. 
  The hairs coming off the main stem have already started to turn orange and some of the lower buds are showing a few orange hairs, but nothing in the main cola or top buds yet.  It is amazing how much more the little resin sacks puff in size when their accomapnying hairs turn orange...I don't know the correct terminology, sorry for the use of terms like "hairs" and "sacks" lol.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 10, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Lookin good there NYCD.
> For a Yankee. You done great.


 
I may be a Yankee now, but I was born and raised down south buddy


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 10, 2009)

Speaking of hairy cracks, what's up with toilet paper these days?  Good looking plant, and your grow room looks pretty nice compared to my dual cfl's in the bath tub setup.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 18, 2009)

Here are some pics at harvest, without her sitting under the HPS lights you can really see all the trichs.  I entered her into BPOTM.  She filled out quite a bit, I probably could have let her go up to another week, but I wanted to go ahead and start something new in the room.  She should come in around 2-3 ounces dry weight.  
  By far the best looking plant I have ever grown.  And to think this was going to be a rejected MOM!  Her clones are sitting in veg, I plan on doing a full closet run with her clones as soon as I can.  


  I can fully vouch for Soma's NYC-Diesel, it took me a few seeds to find one this good, but it is by far one of the best things I have ever smoked.  The beans are pretty pricey, but I can see why she has won some cups.  Muy bien!


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 18, 2009)

main cola is still drying......every time I look at it I hear the theme song to jeopardy in my head and start drooling


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 18, 2009)

Stunning 

eace:


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks HIE, Spearchucker sent me a link to a site that is selling a cross between this and "purple Oregon thai".  They describe the strain as "A powerful (mostly) sativa cross with unique genetic heritage producing bountiful yields of sweet tasting potent bud. A great daytime high and wonderful smoke to enhance and inspire creativity.  High calyx to leaf ratio makes this strain virtually self manicuring at harvest time with a lush green color during veg turning purple near harvest with a pungent citrus smell."

That is EXACTLY how I would describe the NYC Diesel except this girl didn't turn purple even with night-time temp drops though that is probably the purple thai influence in their strain.  I found the only thing I pitched when harvesting mine was the fan leaves, everything else had trichs all over it, so that which was clipped made good butter.  In most grows I end up trimming up the buds much more tight, but I found it hard cutting these buds with scizzors because the trichs would extend all the way down to the tip of the bud leaves.  It is a very active, creative high.  I can take one hit or 7, I never feel "stoned", just "high" if that makes sense at all.  The description of it as a good daytime high is PERFECT.  I would recommend this strain for ANYONE looking for a daytime smoke that will not put them on the couch.  
  The Soma description says the yield is not great, but I find it to actually be above average, though it is not the best yielder I have ever seen (growing Rosenthal Superbud and Jack Herer put the yield to shame).  BUT, this was grown in soil, and I have never done something this good in soil before, so I am VERY excited to see what she can do in DWC.    
  Surprisingly the plants do not smell that much during growth except for the final two weeks.  While drying and when done she stinks like crazy but I was surprised to see it show up so late in the grow.  
  Anyway, the point of th thread was to put up a strain report, and I would give Soma's NYC-Diesel a 9.5 out of 10.  The only reason I can't give it a 10 is because of the yield, but hopefully her clones will produce better in DWC than soil.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 19, 2009)

well the smaller head of the two-headed monster was broken up for smoking before I thought to grab any pics, but the larger just finished drying today. 
  Sadly I never tasted this bud but it doesn't matter since I have more from the same plant.  This cola was a birthday gift for a relative and is already gone   This bud weighed in at 23 grams but will probably end up around 18-20 by the time it is competely "dry" as I would call it.
  Thanks to everyone here for helping me grow her, it was a team effort.

That is a quarter on the left in the first pic

If you have not tried the strain yet, BUY IT!  I'm just some jagoff with a basic understanding of growing.  I know a little about hydro and even less about soil and was able to do this in soil, thinking about doing a journal now with her clones when I put them in DWC.  She was VERY easy to care for.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice indeed NYC! Did you happen to scope the trichs for color? Oh, the sacks you mentioned swelling, I believe those are calyxes. Sacks is such a manly term for your pretty girl.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 20, 2009)

thanx benny. No scope, just eyeballing and I admit some sampling.  The soma description of 9 weeks is pretty dead on.


----------



## smokingjoe (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks nice, I grew the kilimanjaro, and he bud size certainly lived up to its name.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 23, 2009)

So I had one other NYC-Diesel in my room that was chopped today and trimmed.  She was also done in soil and will probably be the last thing I will flower for a bit except for one DWC res I have right now with NYC-Diesel about a month in, I might be moving soon.  It had also been topped in Veg like the one above, but one of the Colas fell over last night in the dark due to it's weight that I had not tied up, so I went ahead and chopped her down.  You can see the cola going out of the left side of the pic in pic #3, and pic #4 is the fallen cola   She was going to be done in the next few days anyway.  I have some pics of her before I cut her up, and some bud shots of everything all trimmed up.
  That is a 2-Liter soda bottle in the pics.  
  The bud shots are from the previous harvest pictured above.  The dried and finished product is covered in trichs.  I like to let my buds hang dry and then I put them straight into jars so they are always a little "fluffy" since they are never laid down or bagged and compressed.  I just use scizzors to cut off what I want, can't use my fingers or I they are sticky for the next hour  This is the bud I was smoking on as I was writing this, that is why there are big chunks missing 
  The last shot is my DWC res with 6 NYC-Diesel girls in it (my first hydro run with the NYC-Diesel).  The res is right between my two 600HPS lights.  They are on week 5 of 9.  The stretch is over and they are going to be HUGE   They are being fed GH 3-part and the ppm's are right around 1300 and they are loving it.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 23, 2009)

I couldn't put the pic above as there were aready 12 pics, here is the first attempt at DWC with the strain.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow great lookin diesel NYC. :hubba:
i love diesel its great smoke imo.


----------

